# Canon Announces ImagePROGRAF Pro-1000



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2015)

```
<p><em>New 17-inch Large Format Printer Can Produce Sharp Images and Astounding Image Clarity for Pro Photographers and Design Professionals</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 21, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 Professional Inkjet Printer, a 17-inch, large format solution packed with significant technological advancements, such as a new print head, new ink set and a new image processing engine, resulting in stunning image quality designed for photographers who are “equally obsessed” with the printed image.</p>
<p>This is the first in a new series of imagePROGRAF printers that are marked by the distinctive Canon red line across the body of the printer, echoing the same red line on Canon’s EF L-Series lenses. This feature-rich professional printer complements Canon’s professional line of DSLR cameras and lenses for an ideal pairing that can produce high-detail, high-quality images when printed on a variety of media, creating images that look as accurate printed as when they were captured.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“We designed a printer to give our customers incredible large-format image reproduction in a size that fits almost any home, studio, design and production departments, or in a classroom of photography students,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Knowing how important fine details and precise colors are to professional users, this printer is designed so that the final output is exactly what they envisioned. The launch of the first printer in the new imagePROGRAF PRO Series of printers further illustrates the commitment Canon has to providing the imaging community with solutions that help deliver superb output true to a photographer’s obsession.”</p>
<p><strong>New Print Head</strong>

Improving upon the specifications of the Canon PIXMA PRO-1 printer, the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer features a 50 percent larger print head, which also expands the total number of nozzles to 18,432 for each of the 12 channels. The increased size of the print head helps produce faster print speeds†† while still maintaining high-resolution prints. This new print head design utilizes a sophisticated real-time ink ejection system which helps to maintain a consistent print head temperature allowing for consistent ink droplets to help limit clogs and reduce cleaning cycles and wasted ink. The new print head helps to further reduce the amount of wasted ink through anti-clogging technologies where ink ejection conditions are precisely checked with sensors, and if a clog is detected, another nozzle automatically provides backup.</p>
<p><strong>New Inks</strong>

The new LUCIA PRO 11-color plus Chroma Optimizer ink system was designed specifically to meet the demands of the most critical photographer. An optimized resin-coating of each pigment allows for denser droplets to be applied to the media, resulting in an increased color gamut of up to 19 percent over the PIXMA PRO-1 printer. This dense ink-configuration also brings gloss uniformity for viewing conditions and image clarity that helps achieve anti-bronzing. The LUCIA PRO ink system also introduces an improved level of black density not only achieving deep, rich blacks but also helping to bring out incredibly fine shadow detail in the darker areas, creating works of art on fine art media. The imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer is designed to work seamlessly when changing media types, Photo Black and Matte Black inks have their own dedicated nozzles so no switching is necessary. Users can print on glossy media then fine art media with no worries, no changes, and no waste. The new ink system includes matte black, photo black, gray, photo gray, red, blue, magenta, photo magenta, cyan, photo cyan, yellow and Chroma Optimizer. The size of the ink tanks is 80ml per tank, allowing for less frequent refills and reduced cost per print.</p>
<p><strong>New Processing Engine & Printer Architecture</strong>

Demonstrating a rich understanding of optimum balance stemming from its expertise in camera technology, Canon offers precise placement of ink droplets ideal for vivid print results. The new processing engine, L-COA PRO, controls the balance of inks and the precise placement of ink droplets, carefully calculating best results for each print mode and media using various factors including color reproduction, tonal gradations, black density, graininess, glossiness, anti-bronzing and elimination of metamerism, all of which contribute to creating an amazing printed image. L-COA PRO, combined with an internal 1GB of memory, enables high-speed processing of massive volumes of image data for demanding workflows. To bring further accuracy to ink ejection and limitation of color unevenness, the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer offers a two-way vacuum paper feeder, which keeps media flat and even, helping with accuracy of ink ejection. The imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer also has a built-in calibration function to help prevent variability of color output by aging changes or printer differences. This feature allows for a consistency in colors from PRO-1000 to PRO-1000 of under a Delta E of 2†††. Reliability and quality are further maintained by the enhanced rigidity in the printer chassis allowing for even more improved dot placement, helping to produce sharper prints, including stunning borderless images.</p>
<p><strong>New Software*</strong>

Enhancing the user experience with imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer is the intuitive software solution of Print Studio Pro v 2.0. With a focus on quality and ease of use, Print Studio Pro is a plugin for Adobe® Photoshop®, Adobe Lightroom® and Canon Digital Photo Professional software that easily exports files directly to the printer.1 With 16-bit processing capabilities, fine details are dramatically improved, gradations are smooth and a highly accurate reproduction of the original captured image can be reproduced. Also set to be included is the Media Configuration Tool (MCT)*, enabling customization of the media in both the driver and printer. Additionally, MCT can make adjustments such as print head height and vacuum strength for each media, offering the flexibility needed in order to help achieve optimal quality across a broad range of media options. Accounting Manager* is set to be included for those looking to keep track of consumable costs such as ink and media, allowing users to manually enter in their costs in order to help determine their overall printing expenses. Whether it is an individual printing in their studio, or an administrator looking to centrally manage a number of users in a multi-unit networked environment, this tool can help you keep track of printing expenses. Device Management Console* is an administrative tool which provides users with the means to manage multiple PRO-1000 printers by helping users monitor activity such as error messages and printer information such as the execution status of calibrations.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong>

The Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 is scheduled to be available end of October 2015 for a Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $1,299.99. MSRP of each color ink is $59.99 and Chroma Optimizer is $54.99.**</p>
```


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 21, 2015)

...from the release:

"Photo Black and Matte Black inks have their own dedicated nozzles so no switching is necessary."

Oh my!


----------



## mustafa (Oct 21, 2015)

It's got a red line! I'm in!


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 21, 2015)

I hope Canon offers these in bundles with 1DXII's and 5DV's ... I'd love to pick one up from Craigslist on the cheap!


----------



## distant.star (Oct 21, 2015)

.
Wow, 11 colors -- and only $60 to replace each one. A full re-up on ink at well over $600.

I don't know if I should get this or the new $7500 Leica "mirrorless."


----------



## LDS (Oct 21, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Wow, 11 colors -- and only $60 to replace each one. A full re-up on ink at well over $600.



Check the $/ml ratio and you'll see is not that much. It doesn't look a printer aimed at the casual user, though.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 21, 2015)

bought 2 printers earlier this year pixma pro 10 and MG6620 sheesh canon and its 1200 bucks huh
i might save up and get this 17x22 size prints would make me some more $$$ in my photography business


----------



## jeffreybehr (Oct 22, 2015)

"17x22 size prints would make me some more $$$ in my photography business"

...and 3:2-ratio prints on 25X17" paper would look even better.

I can find no mention of paper handling. Is it only sheet-fed? Or does it have a roll-feeding option like the new Epson P800?


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 22, 2015)

jeffreybehr said:


> "17x22 size prints would make me some more $$$ in my photography business"
> 
> ...and 3:2-ratio prints on 25X17" paper would look even better.
> 
> I can find no mention of paper handling. Is it only sheet-fed? Or does it have a roll-feeding option like the new Epson P800?


" the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer offers a two-way vacuum paper feeder, which keeps media flat and even, helping with accuracy of ink ejection"
It only says this. I assume it will be only sheet-fed because of this, but I could be wrong


----------



## hendrik-sg (Oct 22, 2015)

As a "non expert" in printing, please allow me a question.

This Printer costs about the same as a iPF5100 and both are 17'' the new one with sheet feeding, the older one with paper roll. Differences which i found in the specs are that the new one has twice the Resolution and for the old one ink is about half the Price (double size of the cartriges).

I am sure there are other Points, and the new one is more modern? can somebody explain me what is the Point of this priner?


----------



## LDS (Oct 22, 2015)

hendrik-sg said:


> I am sure there are other Points, and the new one is more modern? can somebody explain me what is the Point of this priner?



Until we see an independent review of the printer, it's hard to say how good it is compared to other models. It looks to be some kind of "bridge" between the Pixma Pro and the ImagePROGRAF lines. Some specs are improved, still it's a "smaller" printer (and ink tanks too) and it looks to lack roll paper support. Maybe this is just the entry-level model of a new ImagePROGRAF line.

But of course you can now print wirelessy from your phone/tablet/camera and directly from the cloud, thereby it is really more modern!! ;D

How many are going to print an A2 image directly from a phone - or even camera - without proper proofing I don't know.


----------



## kten (Oct 22, 2015)

regarding ink you can use aftermarkets in them and they're reasonable. Even the canon stuff isn't that over priced seeing how much it cost to get giclee prints done out-of-house.

I use precisioncolors in my Pro-10 and the ink per print works out cheaper than my paper sometimes which is by no means the highest priced (Ilford gold fibre silk a3+).

These are not meant for printing out your emails, I still have several ip4700 and a ip4600 dedicated to general prints and ref photo printing etc. Anything getting framed or mounted to board on the pro-10. Disabling ink monitors can make them p*** ink away though so I'd wait for chip resetter to be available. I found 2 aftermarkets so far with similar gamut and behaviour including fade resistance (I UV laquer prints exposed to air anyway) to OEM.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Oct 23, 2015)

The red line makes this look like it was designed in the 80's....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2015)

If only they had used the word "pro" a few more times....

Pro Canon Pro Image PROGRAF Pro-100 Pro. ;D


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 23, 2015)

Direct from Canon specifications for the Pro-1000 (Canon site: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/printers/desktop_printers/photo_inkjet_printers/imageprograf_pro_1000#Specifications )

Paper Sizes: 17" x 22", 14" x 17", 13" x 19", 11" x 14", 10" x 12", 8.5" x 11', 8" x 10", 5" x 7", 4" x 6" 
Maximum Paper Size: 17" x 22" 
Media Thickness Rear Tray: Maximum 0.3 mm
Manual Feed Slot: 0.1 mm - 0.7 mm 
Paper Feed Method: Rear Tray and Manual Feed Slot  

So no roll feed and no 17"x25" paper either.


----------



## sulla (Oct 24, 2015)

what I find a bit strange in the Canon photo printers is that each printer has its own set of colours:

The

Pixma 100/s has standard 5 CMYKs (CMYK + light C + light M) with 1 black and 2 grey inks (gray, light grey)
Pixma 10/s has likewise 5 CMYKs, but 2 blacks (photoblack, matte black) and 1 grey and adds red ink
Pixma 1 has the same colours and 2 blacks, but now we print with 3 grey inks (dark grey, grey, light grey)
prograf 1000 adds a blue ink but subtracts a grey
pixma 9500 has the usual 5 CMYKs and 2 blacks only one grey but throws in a green tone

So, while I'm sure that each different colour set has its own UNIQUE advantages and is superior over each other set BY FAR, I really wonder why this is the case.
Could you really distinguish the same image printed with each of the colour sets?

[edit: typo corrected]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2015)

With Canon, lower model numbers are higher in the food chain. By starting at 1000, they are leaving plenty of room for higher end models.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 29, 2015)

jeffreybehr said:


> "17x22 size prints would make me some more $$$ in my photography business"
> 
> ...and 3:2-ratio prints on 25X17" paper would look even better.
> 
> I can find no mention of paper handling. Is it only sheet-fed? Or does it have a roll-feeding option like the new Epson P800?


no need too copy my comment sheesh
saw the printer at the expo nyc 2015 it not as big as u think but the prints were epic its worth it


----------



## kten (Oct 29, 2015)

one thing I'd like to know is what are the max print area sizes on art papers. I know printing A3+ on my pro10 there is issues on some papers I like to use because the driver wont do them full size borderless because of concern over head strike with edge curling.

Sure there are workarounds but it'd be nice not to have to figure out whether the paper actually does curl, print with printer colour management off and set to canon paper but appropriate override in photoshop with correct profile for the printer so you get accurate colour management with no gamut issues (which I've had setting it to a canon paper) AND borderless A3+. 

Canon don't make a really good paper I like, plus they know the ones I use and provide profiles for them (as well as paper makers providing for those models of canon due to popular paper choices in pro10 and pro1) and it seems a none issue as I'm yet to see them curl but still the limitations despite promises of a fix.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 29, 2015)

kten said:


> one thing I'd like to know is what are the max print area sizes on art papers. I know printing A3+ on my pro10 there is issues on some papers I like to use because the driver wont do them full size borderless because of concern over head strike with edge curling.
> 
> Sure there are workarounds but it'd be nice not to have to figure out whether the paper actually does curl, print with printer colour management off and set to canon paper but appropriate override in photoshop with correct profile for the printer so you get accurate colour management with no gamut issues (which I've had setting it to a canon paper) AND borderless A3+.
> 
> Canon don't make a really good paper I like, plus they know the ones I use and provide profiles for them (as well as paper makers providing for those models of canon due to popular paper choices in pro10 and pro1) and it seems a none issue as I'm yet to see them curl but still the limitations despite promises of a fix.



With vacuum feed curl shouldn't be so much of an issue.


----------



## Nuno Santos (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello to all, 
I bought the Prograf 1000, but when I turned it on, instead appearing the setup pages, appeared a "Support Code 1881" saying that the head is not properly installed. I´m trying to figure out how can a message like this is appearing before any step, before the print head it self being installed. When I tried to move forward, opening the top cover, or clicking in any button, nothing happened, and it looks the printer is blocked. Please, can you give me some help, any clue about what happened or what I can do to solve this issue. Thank you very much.﻿


----------



## davidmurray (Oct 8, 2016)

kten said:


> one thing I'd like to know is what are the max print area sizes on art papers. I know printing A3+ on my pro10 there is issues on some papers I like to use because the driver wont do them full size borderless because of concern over head strike with edge curling.



The PRO-1000 can print borderless at A2 size.
I have one and it's a very capable printer - produces stunning images!


----------



## LDS (Oct 8, 2016)

Nuno Santos said:


> Hello to all,
> I bought the Prograf 1000, but when I turned it on, instead appearing the setup pages, appeared a "Support Code 1881" saying that the head is not properly installed.



Does this help you?

http://ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/ErrorCode/PRO-1000%20series/EN/ERR/1881.html


----------



## Nuno Santos (Oct 9, 2016)

Unfortunately that is only possible after the setup, but at this early stage, we don´t have access to the print head "holder", even opening the top cover, nothing happened. Thank you


----------



## LDS (Oct 9, 2016)

Nuno Santos said:


> Unfortunately that is only possible after the setup, but at this early stage, we don´t have access to the print head "holder", even opening the top cover, nothing happened. Thank you



It may be the head holder was somehow "slackened" while in transport, or it could be defective, but if the head mechanism cannot be reached, it's hard to check.

I'm afraid you need to ask Canon support, with a mint new printer I would avoid DIY fixes (and maybe void the warranty). They may have "undocumented" service options that could move the head to the servicing position. Just hope it's something that could be fixed without sending the printer back.


----------

